# How to replace power steering idler pulley 2000 3.3 v6 4wd frontier



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi everyone --

I've got a 2000 Frontier that has a screeching sound coming from the belts -

I'm about 99% sure it's the idler pulley for the power steering pump, because the belts are in good shape, tight enough (1/2-3/4" play), and the AC idler has been replaced.

I see the belt tension adjustment bolt on the power steering pump area - to the left on the same bracket/bar that has the one for the AC idler

But I can't tell what has to be loosened in order to allow that tensioner bolt to move. I know in the case of the AC pulley, you just slightly loosen the bolt for the pulley, and then the tensioner bolt will allow the belt to be slackened to allow the pulley to be removed.

However - the other bolt closer to the power steering -

That one could either be moving the power steering pulley inwards or the power steering idler pulley.
It's much closer to the power steering pump, so I think the adjustment to loosen the inner power steering pump is done by moving the power steering pump, not the idler pulley.


Is there a second bolt somewhere on the power steering pump I have to find and loosen before I try moving the tensioning bolt?

I've seen people strip out the tensioning bolt/nut assembly by trying to turn the tensioner bolt before another bolt is loosened--
so I want to make sure I've correctly figured out how to loosen the correct part up before I try to move that tensioner bolt...

Is it a bolt on the power steering pump or on the pulley that gets loosened
in order to allow the tensioning bolt to move?

thanks, Tim


----------



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

By the way, I've read various Ehow and other (useless) articles -

Most don't make clear what bolt they're talking about -- and it appears that a good many must be referring to the 4 cylinder engine which has things in different places.

Or lots of discussion of the AC pulley, but not the power steering idler pulley..

This is the kind of thing that's easy to find, but about worthless as a clear description:
"
first unscrew nut on pulley then unscrew belt tensioner on main larger fan belt then do the same on alternator belt tensioner on left side of motor once you have conquered that crawl under truck and do the same to the powersteering belt which is located under ac compressor"


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

elaric said:


> I see the belt tension adjustment bolt on the power steering pump area - to the left on the same bracket/bar that has the one for the AC idler
> 
> But I can't tell what has to be loosened in order to allow that tensioner bolt to move. I know in the case of the AC pulley, you just slightly loosen the bolt for the pulley, and then the tensioner bolt will allow the belt to be slackened to allow the pulley to be removed.


Loosen the bolt for the idler pulley, and then you can adjust the tensioner bolt.


----------



## elaric (Aug 9, 2009)

That's what I thought --

I just didn't want to try it and end up stripping out the tensioner bolt.

There's a difference between "is pretty well stuck because it hasn't been moved in 50,000 miles" 
and "isn't going to move no matter what because something else has it locked down tight"

Applying increasing amounts of leverage to the one idea is OK - applying force to the latter situation is definitely giong to break something!

Thanks!


----------

